# Pssssst. Hey bud, commmmere...



## JohnT (Dec 19, 2016)

The latest "fell off the back of the truck" deal. 

I picked up a 6 rib roast yesterday. The plan is to cut a 2 rib roast off the end (for the freezer) and to cook the remainder on Christmas eve.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 19, 2016)

Dang that is a crazy (fall out the back of the truck) price. Smith's (Kroger) not even close to that. We are going to do the Prime Rib this year. Supposed to have 8-9 people over so I will need to snag a big one. Can't decide if I should do it in the new convection oven or the Costco Pit Boss (BGE) If the weather is nice may go the smoker route.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 19, 2016)

JohnT said:


> The latest "fell off the back of the truck" deal.
> 
> I picked up a 6 rib roast yesterday. The plan is to cut a 2 rib roast off the end (for the freezer) and to cook the remainder on Christmas eve.



How can they call it "Prime Rib Roast" when it isn't Prime beef? Wouldn't it just be "Rib Roast". Regardless, a crazy good price. I picked up a fresh duck on Saturday for $3.59/lb. Looking forward to getting that guy on the smoker. Gotta keep my eyes open for turkey breast and prime rib as well. 'Tis the season to score big on meat!


----------



## JohnT (Dec 19, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> How can they call it "Prime Rib Roast" when it isn't Prime beef? Wouldn't it just be "Rib Roast". Regardless, a crazy good price. I picked up a fresh duck on Saturday for $3.59/lb. Looking forward to getting that guy on the smoker. Gotta keep my eyes open for turkey breast and prime rib as well. 'Tis the season to score big on meat!


 
What make you think it is not prime?


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 19, 2016)

Couple of things.

Dannnng, that is cheap, I just paid $8.99lb in Omaha. They usually run between $10 - $11lb.

Technically they aren't "prime rib roast", they are a "ribeye roast", as shown in the Kroger ad. They are then prepared in the prime rib fashion.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 19, 2016)

JohnT said:


> What make you think it is not prime?



The ad has the USDA 'Choice' label on it.


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 19, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> The ad has the USDA 'Choice' label on it.



Exactly. They are only saying it is the type of roast used for prime rib, not that it is prime. Obvioulsy their advertising worked to "insinuate" it was prime.

Regardless, it is a great price and will make a great meal.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 19, 2016)

Has anybody cooked a rib roast using this recipe?

https://www.heb.com/recipe/recipe-video/how-to-select-and-roast-prime-rib/1398755734408


----------



## JohnT (Dec 19, 2016)

I do it a bit differently. 

I let the roast age in the fridge for 1 week, 

at least 6 hours prior to cooking it. 

I then take the roast out of the fridge and marinade in wochestershire sauce at least 6 hours prior to cooking it. I let the meat come up to room temperature.

After the chill is off the meast, I apply salt, pepper, and onion powder and then I bake at 450 for 20 minutes (to develop a crust). I then lower oven to 325 and roast until internal temp of 125 is reached. I then cover in foil (tightly) cover with several towels and allow to rest for about an hour. This resting will continue to cook the meat to 135 and allow the juices to flow back into the meat.


----------



## TonyR (Dec 19, 2016)

It doesn't sound bad, I do the garlic slivers woth salt and pepper only.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm not a fan of the garlic flavor you get when inserting like that. I do a rub of S&P, garlic powder and onion powder (sometimes some fresh or dried parsley) for ~24 hours prior to cooking. I'll sometimes also do a paste of garlic, herbs, S&P, EVOO and Dijon. Sear to start. Then the preferred method is low & slow with a little oak or pecan (250-ish) to finish at 125-130. Rest 15-20 minutes. The lower cook temp allows for a more evenly cooked roast. IMHO, 135 is WAY to hot to finish prior to resting. You're going to gain another 5+ degrees while resting.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 19, 2016)

I was wondering (mainly) about the Dijon use. Have never tried it, they say you really can't taste it but it helps to create a nice crust/bark plus it helps your other spices to stay stuck on your meat.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 19, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> I was wondering (mainly) about the Dijon use. Have never tried it, they say you really can't taste it but it helps to create a nice crust/bark plus it helps your other spices to stay stuck on your meat.



I often use some yellow mustard on pork butt. Gets a nice, thick layer of rub on there for a great bark. Don't taste the mustard at all.


----------



## Johny99 (Dec 19, 2016)

JohnT said:


> I do it a bit differently.
> 
> I let the roast age in the fridge for 1 week,
> 
> ...


 I do about the same but add sugar to the rub. It builds a nice carmelization in the crust.


----------



## Amanda660 (Dec 19, 2016)

When I see these prices (even the sale $) I am so glad I raise my own beef & pork. Not gonna lie I hate the chores some days but the end result is pretty sweet!


----------



## JohnT (Dec 20, 2016)

Amanda660 said:


> When I see these prices (even the sale $) I am so glad I raise my own beef & pork. Not gonna lie I hate the chores some days but the end result is pretty sweet!


 

OK, 

How much would it cost for you to send me a roast? (Not kidding)


----------



## roger80465 (Dec 20, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> Has anybody cooked a rib roast using this recipe?
> 
> https://www.heb.com/recipe/recipe-video/how-to-select-and-roast-prime-rib/1398755734408



I have not used this recipe but I did use the following one last year. It was the best rib roast I have ever eaten. I have never tried one of Chef John's recipes that wasn't outstanding.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/221958/chef-johns-perfect-prime-rib/

This roast is truly PERFECT. Five stars after 586 reviews is pretty good reference.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 21, 2016)

Roger, that sounds very interesting, but would not work for me. 

I need the oven HOT to do my Yorkshire puddings.. 

BTW, for the PERFECT Yorkshire pudding, get pudding pans like this..





Notice the shape is like a trumpet. This directs the puddings to puff upwards. 


Start by placing your pans into a screaming hot oven (450 minimum). 

The basic recipe is .. 

1 cup milk, 1 cup flour, 3 eqqs. You can scale this up as needed.

you need to heat the milk until hot, whisk milk into eggs. whisk in flour and add pepper and salt to taste. Place resulting batter into a easy pour pitcher. 

once the pans are hot, give each cup a shot of pam, return pan to re-heat for 1 minute. 

Now move quick, open oven, and pour batter into each cup to within 1/2 inch of the top. It help if you place a cookie sheet underneath the pan to catch any spillage (I like to put the pan on the top rack, and the sheet on the bottom rack). pour the batter as quick as you can and close the oven door. Keep the door closed for 35 to 45 minutes until the Yorkshires are golden brown. 

YUM!


----------



## Floandgary (Dec 21, 2016)

JohnT said:


> I do it a bit differently.
> 
> I let the roast age in the fridge for 1 week,
> 
> ...



,,,and in keeping with the important part of the menu and giving the tastebuds a real thrill, the "Vin du Jour" will be_______?????


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 21, 2016)

roger80465 said:


> I have not used this recipe but I did use the following one last year. It was the best rib roast I have ever eaten. I have never tried one of Chef John's recipes that wasn't outstanding.
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/221958/chef-johns-perfect-prime-rib/
> 
> This roast is truly PERFECT. Five stars after 586 reviews is pretty good reference.



I have not tried that way but a couple people I work with have (high heat, then leave door shut after turning off heat). They say it works great. 

I notice a lot of prime rib recipes call to cook it that way.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 21, 2016)

I have used herbes de Provence and that makes a nice rub for sure when combined with S&P as in the recipe. Still looking for anyone who has slathered on Dijon Mustard on a SRR and what did it bring to the party. 

I snagged mine yesterday. Had the butcher but me one to specs. They put out a bunch of 4-5 pounders and we will be having 8 or 9 people so he found me a nice one and cut it to just a hair over 9lbs.

Xmas day is looking cloudy with a good chance of snow at our house. Not very cold. I really would like to do this in the Costco Kamado. I could pull it underneath the portal on the back patio. That will leave the oven and range for all the rest of the goodies.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 21, 2016)

Floandgary said:


> ,,,and in keeping with the important part of the menu and giving the tastebuds a real thrill, the "Vin du Jour" will be_______?????


 
Why 2014 Chilean Cab or the 2014 California merlot.


----------



## olusteebus (Dec 23, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> The ad has the USDA 'Choice' label on it.



Can't believe everything you read on the internet ya know.


----------

